# 2002 Altima 3.5 Trans replacement



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello,

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima 3.5 with 74 K miles.

I posted awhile ago concerning my auto transmission (see subject "Transmission problem??" - around Jan 2005). Ultimately, I had to get the Transmission control module replaced for $800 (600 in parts, 200 in labor). No I don't have warranty (although Im not convinced my parts would be covered anyways).

The problem: The transmission seems to be stuck in 3rd or 4th gear (low torque at low speeds, engine rpm up to 4 to 4.5 K at high speeds). To me, the problem feels exactly the same as it was earlier this year, which was fixed with a new transmission control module. According to the service department, the problem is different and now mechanical (even though they can't exactly tell what is wrong with the thing). Bottom line - they want to replace the transmission with a new "used" part. 

Any advice? Anyone else with this problem? 

Nissan service has stripped all the brown leaves off of my money tree, and now seems to be digging at the roots. Im desperate because I can't afford this maintenance, nor do I feel comfortable replacing a part that cannot be diagnosed.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Take it to a different Nissan dealer. Actually, I would try to find a transmission place that would give a free quote, and then to another dealer. 2nd and 3rd opinions are ALWAYS helpful, especially when you have no warranty.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

^^^ I agree with mark 
take it to as many places that will diagnose it for free theres plenty round
start in the phone book ask em if they will get as many opinions as you can 
and start from there


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

I have seen the shift solonoid cause this problem they are bolted up to the valve body in the transmission.


----------



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

titan_213 said:


> I have seen the shift solonoid cause this problem they are bolted up to the valve body in the transmission.


If this is the problem, will I need to replacement the transmission? I am currently getting a second opinion from a different dealership.


----------



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

Second diagnosis is the same - new trans is needed. Im going to go for a remanufactured part. A new one is too expensive ($5200). I can't trust a used one. Im so burnt out. Nissan USA won't help - Im not surprised. I feel bad for the guy that had to listen to me rant for 45 minutes. The only leverage I have left is my own mouth. I'm sure my eternal, and deeply branded disgust of Nissan will outwieigh the profit loss of one transmission. 

So, here is the low down on the cost of my first and last Nissan experience...

New Car ~$25K
5 year interest on loan ~4K
15K mile service ~$200
30K mile service ~ $300
60K mile service ~$650
Regular oil changes 17 total ~$340
Transmission control module ~$800
Transmission replacement ~ $3000

I didn't mind paying for the routine maintenance (oil, 15K, 30K, 60K), which was $1190, so this doesn't count toward the total cost of the car. The TCM and the transmission replacement is boardering on absurd. Total cost of my 2002 Nissan Altima will ultimately be, not including credit card interest of course and assuming I will never have another problem, $32900. You know, I should have bought an American car.


----------



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

Good news... Nissan/dealership is going to pay for half of the cost of a remanufactured part (not labor). I am pleasantly surprised. The service manager at a dealership actually got the deal for me. At this point, any news is good news. Im still disappointed about having to replace the transmission at 74K miles, but Im looking at a much reduced cost (although it is still in the thousnads).


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Victor said:


> Good news... Nissan/dealership is going to pay for half of the cost of a remanufactured part (not labor). I am pleasantly surprised. The service manager at a dealership actually got the deal for me. At this point, any news is good news. Im still disappointed about having to replace the transmission at 74K miles, but Im looking at a much reduced cost (although it is still in the thousnads).


Good to hear. You obviously got into someone's ear.


----------



## jaybird556 (Jul 19, 2005)

New guy here! Has anyone else had tranny troubles with the AV6 3.5L? I have a Honda Accord EX AV6 and have put THREE (3) trannies in my car with only 101K miles. Was hoping that the Nissan V6 trannies were better. Guess I should just go with the manual! Anyway, If anyone out there knows about the quality of the Nissan trannies please let me know. 
Jaybird556


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Victor said:


> I had to get the Transmission control module replaced for $800 (600 in parts, 200 in labor). .



You got robbed in labor charges! The transmission control module sits behind the glove box and can be changed in about 15 minutes. How in the hell does that come to $200 in labor?


----------

